# I am seriously allergic to fish and peanuts



## mvkj

Hi,
I am going to Korea this weekend and I am severely allergic to fish and peanuts. Can someone please help me to correct the below? (I used Google translate)
Many thanks!!

나는 물고기와 땅콩에 심각하게 알레르기가 있습니다. 나는 물고기 또는 땅콩을 포함한 음식을 먹을 때 심각한 반응을 겪습니다. 이것은 생선 소스, 다시와 된장국을 포함합니다.

나는 먹을 수 있고 조개류, 정제 된 땅콩 기름 및 다른 견과류에 알레르기가 없습니다.

Want to say:
"I am seriously allergic to fish and peanuts. I suffer from serious reaction when I eat food containing fish or peanuts. This includes fish sauce, dashi and miso soup. 

I can eat and I am not allergic to shellfish, refined peanut oil and other nuts."


----------



## user829220

저는 물고기와 땅콩에 정말 심각한 알레르기가 있습니다. 
이것들은 주로 생선 소스나 다시, 된장국에 들어있어요. 
하지만 조개류나 정제된 땅콩기름, 다른 견과류에는 알레르기 반응이 없고 먹을 수 있습니다. 
신경 써주셔서 감사합니다.(Thanks for your care)

In Korea, we usually don’t think that allergic reaction is serious. 
You MUST tell them very seriously.


----------



## boomluck

mvkj said:


> I suffer from serious reaction when I eat food containing fish or peanuts.



저는 생선이나 땅콩류가 들어간 음식을 먹을 때 심각한 반응을 겪습니다. 

There was one missing sentence, so I am just adding it to complete.


----------

